# does Bell&Ross carbon (black) watches scratches (easily)?



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

does Bell&Ross carbon (black) watches scratches (easily)?:-s


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

"Easily" is an objective word. I have a couple of very minor scratches around the bezel. First one hurt the most. After that.....................what the heck? I didn't spend all that money not to enjoy my watch!!! The scratches are so unseeable that you're the only one that knows they're there. I can say in all fairness, it takes a pretty good knock to scratch it. The minor ones don't scratch it. Anyways, check out this link where others on this forum have discussed this issue before
https://www.watchuseek.com/f267/any...are-carbon-coat-if-gets-scratched-413069.html


----------



## stomodoc (Mar 15, 2011)

yes they do!! you have to be careful, just from shirt rub, the sharp corner of the strap connector on my br03 develeloped a metal exposure. doc


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

I've owned 2 and its one of my biggest complaints, cheap pvd.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks great, but PVD in general will never be perfected to my liking from a scratch resistance standpoint. A dull ceramic would be the winner.


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Strange, my experience has been the opposite. I've slammed my BR03 in to many things expecting a chunk of missing PVD but it ended up fine. Last one it went into a metal hinge of my car's gas door and it took paint off the car.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

They do. Unfortunately I think that the PVD from B&R is pretty cheap and not durable...


----------

